# Website unter IE zerschossen (Safari,Opera&Mozilla aber top)



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Hi,

vielleicht lösen sich die Darstellungsfehler in Luft auf, wenn das HTML-Dokument mit einem entsprechenden Doctype im standardkonformen Modus übergeben wird, denn im Quirksmodus hält sich der IE noch weniger an die W3C-Spezifikationen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Sorry, aber ich verstehe gerade nur Bahnhof.


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Dem kann geholfen werden:

Der »DOCTYPE-Switch« und seine Auswirkungen
Workshop Doctype-Switch

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

So nun hat sich das ganze schon etwas normalisiert, jedoch hab ich jetzt große Lücken in Menü zwischen


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Jo, da kommt die voreingestellte äußere Polsterungseigenschaft margin des <p>-Elements zum Tragen, die im CSS noch auf null zurückgesetzt werden muß.

Sowas regel ich immer zu Beginn eines Stylesheets mit dieser Regel:

```
* {
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
```
und deklariere dort einen Außen- und/oder Innenabstand im Stylesheet, wo er im Textfluß des Dokuments erwünscht ist.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Super jetzt bin ich fast am Ziel, aber es ist immer noch etwas verbuggt (siehe anhang) im IE.


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Von welcher IE-Version redest du eigentlich?

Im standardkonformen Modus muß einem Hex-Farbcode das #-Zeichen vorne angestellt werden - ansonsten weiß der eine oder andere Browser damit nichts anzufangen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

IE Version 8.
Das mit den Farben ist gefixed, ich habe wirklich erhebliche Defizite.

Meinst du es gibt noch eine Möglichkeit die kleine Tabellenverschiebung zu fixen?


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Wie es scheint, streckt der IE (typischerweise) eine Tabellenzelle in dem Tabellengerüst, und wiederholt darin das Hintergrundbild "mm_03.gif". 

Im IE6 und IE7 sieht es übrigens noch dramatischer aus, wie im IE8:




Ich würde die Tabelle in die Wüste schicken, und das Seitenlayout mit reinem CSS aufsetzen, denn hierfür sind Tabellen semantisch überhaupt nicht vorgesehen, und dieser  produzierte Darstellungsfehler lässt sich in der IE-Familie vermeiden.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Das mach ich jetzt auch, ich meld mich dann später nochmal mit den Ergebnissen!

Trotzdem nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe bis hier hin.


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Ich bin deinem Ratschlag gefolgt und siehe da es wird und funktioniert:


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Im IE7 sitzt die Seite perfekt 

Für den IE6 müsstet du noch was wegen position:fixed für *#s1* unternehmen, wie z.B. http://code.google.com/p/ie7-js/, da das Bild derzeit oben links im Fenster sitzt, und die Navigation überdeckt.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (21. September 2009)

Jap super, Thema kann ja geschlossen werden?


----------



## Maik (21. September 2009)

Nö. Aber von dir als erledigt markiert werden 

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (22. September 2009)

So nun wird auf jeden Fall alles super dargestellt.


----------



## Maik (22. September 2009)

Das Problem hab ich hier derzeit mit allen Browsern, die nicht aus Redmond stammen.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (22. September 2009)

Jetzt an sich klappt alles aber Safari scheint mit meinem neuen CSS Aufbau totale Probleme zu haben.


----------



## Maik (23. September 2009)

Dieses Verhalten kann ich bei mir im Safari (Win) nicht feststellen.

mfg Maik


----------

